# I think I did all of you duck hunters a big favor yesterday



## Bullpup969 (Dec 25, 2010)

My grandmother had 20 tamed mallards that she got tired of taking care of. I really did not have the time to take care of them, so I just released them into the wild. Afterwards I started thinking that they would probally be a easy target for duck hunters. But, anyway before anybody says it. Your welcome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2010)

That`s not a good thing.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 25, 2010)

dang dude thats so awesome!!!Thanks a bunch!  Those tame ducks ought to be great for breeding with wild ducks!! I bet DU or delta would give you some sort of Duck Conservationist of the Year award if you contacted them and let them know what a huge favor you did for all of us.(not to mention the ducks)


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 25, 2010)

i bet they are really healthy and can pass on some great genetics!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 25, 2010)

I hope your not serious....


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 25, 2010)

You thought you did all of us duck hunters a big favor yesterday???????????


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 25, 2010)

The state of South Carolina has basically been doing that for years.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 25, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> The state of South Carolina has basically been doing that for years.



And so has the state of Alabama, but that doesn't make it right


----------



## bhamby (Dec 25, 2010)

REALLY please let this be a joke!! or are you just that stupid   do you know what this does to the wild duck population?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 25, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> The state of South Carolina has basically been doing that for years.



The state does not release Mallards........... private land owners can - and some do. It has ruined wild duck hunting over there.

GA has it's share of Tamie farms and Tamie shooters- make no mistake about that.

Sad that the USFWS and local Game departments still permit the act of  releasing Tame ducks to be shot for "sport" (or any other reason).


----------



## Scott R (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm not aware of any state that releases birds...only private clubs and individuals in those states.


----------



## Ditchhunter (Dec 25, 2010)

I do believe that is illegal as well without a permit or something


----------



## Bullpup969 (Dec 25, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? I just added to the duck population. That is a good thing. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Scott R (Dec 25, 2010)

Not sure I'm totally sold on Bullpup being serious about the release...maybe just looking to fire some people up....but if he is....next time at least release something into the wild a little more useful than a mallard.  Maybe like....cockroaches.


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 25, 2010)

Dude you should have given them away to a trainer instead of releasing them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 25, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> i bet they are really healthy and can pass on some great genetics!


 Reading that and looking at your avatar priceless


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 25, 2010)

The ducks are probably already back to where they were fed.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 25, 2010)

Pennsylvania, Maryland, North Carolina, South Carolina...have all released Mallards from time to time apparently. Not saying it is right or wrong...just stating that it is, or has been done.

http://www.scwa.org/mallards/history.html


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 25, 2010)

You shoulda banded them first. That way I'd know if I shot one...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think hes serious.  Maybe hes not a ducker and dont know the effects of it.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 26, 2010)

He's not joking. I've seen some other stuff this guy has posted and I can assure you he's serious. Lol


----------



## chadf (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Huntingdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

*Call Chef Lee's*

and get them to fix you up some peking duck after they gather them up for you


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 26, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> What are you guys talking about? I just added to the duck population. That is a good thing. Am I missing something here?



Take it easy on him, fellas.  I jumped in on a thread here last year about a fella taking his kid to shoot tamies last year.  I didn't understand what everybody was so upset about; I didn't know what I was talking about.  A couple guys got banned for their responses rather than politely explaining what the problem with tamies is.

Bullpup, I'll try to help ya out with a little knowledge I gained from that experience.   Domestic ducks are notorious for carrying diseases and inferior genes.  Often, the strand or type of disease they carry is different from what ducks encounter in the wild, so wild ducks are not immune to them.  This can wreak havoc on the wild duck population.  Also, domestic ducks are not usually suited to life in the wild.  This means a couple things.  First, if they live long enough to breed with the wild duck population, they can pass on these poor genes and have a detrimental ripple effect similar to the disease issue.  But second, it probably means they won't live very long on their own.  Best case scenario is they die quickly, which is also likely.

I'm sure someone else with more knowledge can add to my short explanation.  Hope this helps you understand some of the responses you got.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 26, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> I just released them into the wild. .



Thanks bullpup.. That's about the best thing you've ever done in your lifetime...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2010)

Wonder did he "clip" their footsies before turning 'em aloose??


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 27, 2010)

*Taking the bait*

It sometimes amazes me what can get legs on here...


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nitro said:


> The state does not release Mallards........... private land owners can - and some do. It has ruined wild duck hunting over there.



Would you care to elaborate on how the release of "tame" ducks has ruined wild duck hunting in SC??

I am curious because we killed 1 Canada Goose and 3 mallards this morning and two of the mallards were privately banded from two different farms (one in 2005 and one in 2010).


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 1, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> It sometimes amazes me what can get legs on here...


Yep I liked his Bald eagle recipe thread the best


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 1, 2011)

I like your comment HuntinDawg89....all my kinfolk over in SC love the idea....Everybody is getting in on mallard hunting and is enjoying themselves...can we say that over here? Nope...not hardly.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 1, 2011)

Shooting tamies is NOT hunting. If killing released ducks satisfies you, then there is not much I can add.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 1, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> I like your comment HuntinDawg89....all my kinfolk over in SC love the idea....Everybody is getting in on mallard hunting and is enjoying themselves...can we say that over here? Nope...not hardly.



I'm not saying it HASN'T ruined wild duck hunting in SC, I just would like some details on how it HAS ruined it.  What is happening over there?



Nitro said:


> Shooting tamies is NOT hunting. If killing released ducks satisfies you, then there is not much I can add.



The only way I would ever consider going on a canned duck shoot (preserve shoot, released birds, whatever) would be if I had a young dog that I was just dying to get into some birds because he needed the experience, but I have never done it and I probably never will.  I don't have any desire to do it and I wouldn't call it hunting.  However, when you are out hunting ducks and a duck flies in and you shoot it and it turns out to have been released from somewhere at some point, I don't see how that ruins anything.  The ducks we shot behaved as wild ducks as far as I could tell.  One of them had been released 5 years ago, so I would say that it had learned some survival skills.  I'm not saying releasing those birds is a good idea, I just want more details - real details - on how it is a BAD thing that is BAD for WILD duck populations and how it is screwing everything up in SC.  BTW, our dogs did not turn their noses up at the released birds either and dogs are a huge part of why I hunt waterfowl.  My dog doesn't know a pintail from a coot from a released mallard (no, I've never shot a coot since I don't want to eat one and don't know anyone I could give one to).


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 2, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Duck_modu_the_problem.htm

Here is one article and there are many more. Releasing mallards for any reason is bad for wild waterfowl period. They are trash and should be treated as so. Kill em all but dont put a tamie band on your lanyard because thats like kissing your sister.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jan 2, 2011)

2bbshot said:


> http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Duck_modu_the_problem.htm
> 
> Here is one article and there are many more. Releasing mallards for any reason is bad for wild waterfowl period. They are trash and should be treated as so. Kill em all but dont put a tamie band on your lanyard because thats like kissing your sister.



That's good info.  Thanks for posting it.  Clearly domesticated mallards being released in Florida is potentially devastating for the mottled duck, which is a shame.

I'd still like to hear how/why released mallards are ruining wild duck hunting in SC (a pretty bold, broad, sweeping statement).

I wonder why Waterfowl USA, the SC Waterfowl Association and the Alalbama Waterfowl Association would participate in releasing these birds if they were known to be bad for wild duck hunting.

I killed one of these "tamies" recently that was released in Gay GA.  Other bands from this "bander" in Gay, GA have been recovered all over GA, in TN (many), KY, AL, NC, MS, SC, one in Iowa and one in Wisconsin.  Based on this it seems like they may be migrating after all.

The "tamie" that I killed was in a group of 4 mallards.  We killed 3 of them.  One of the other two was not banded and one of them was also banded, but 5 years earlier at a different location.

I'm not saying I'm a proponent of releasing birds, I just need more info to be convinced that it is a problem outside of isolated populations like the mottled ducks in FL.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 2, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> Reading that and looking at your avatar priceless



my avatar is a testament to good genetics!


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 2, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> That's good info.  Thanks for posting it.  Clearly domesticated mallards being released in Florida is potentially devastating for the mottled duck, which is a shame.
> 
> I'd still like to hear how/why released mallards are ruining wild duck hunting in SC (a pretty bold, broad, sweeping statement).
> 
> ...



So its more important for some wannabe duck hunter to be able to shoot a limit of "greenheads" than it is to preserve the florida mottled duck? 

This has happened to mottled ducks in south carolina, georgia and texas. Its also happening to the black duck population. Release tamies pollute the gene pool of wild mallards. I would like my kids to be able to shoot real migrating pure mallards one day. 

Shooting tamies is all about greed and often times money. People want to have a good picture to take home and want to be able to say they killed a limit of mallards to the point that it doesnt matter if they are tamies. Thats is cheap and disgusting to me and if duck hunting is about nothing more than killing "limits" then you should start going to tower pheasnt shoots.  Or shooting pen raised quail.At least quail dont migrate they just get eaten by predators bc they are to stupid to fend for themselves. Its all cheap and not hunting.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 2, 2011)

HuntinDawg89 said:


> That's good info.  Thanks for posting it.  Clearly domesticated mallards being released in Florida is potentially devastating for the mottled duck, which is a shame.Not to mention the American Black Duck.
> 
> I'd still like to hear how/why released mallards are ruining wild duck hunting in SC (a pretty bold, broad, sweeping statement). Not really if you have hunted over there at all- there are possibly as many as 30-40,000 tamies being released in SC- which do migrate and breed with wild mallards therein, further diluting the pure blood strain of Mallards (and other species)
> 
> ...


Do a google search - seems to me if YOU do the research, perhaps you will be more easily convinced. There are plenty of studies and other "info" out there about the negatives....one trip to Florida to see all the "hybrid" Mallards there is enough to convince me.

You should feel cheated every time you pick up a Mallard with "Billy Bob's Bread Fed Farm's" band on it's leg. Think about the fact that your duck was hatched in an incubator and raised in a flight pen- no so unlike the Chickens you buy at the grocery store- then released at some pond for the slaughter (and the amusement of some "hunters" who have no real value nor interest in hunting wild ducks)... It's shameful ...


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll kill every tamie I see, does it make me proud, yes in a sense that I'm helping out nature but sad in a sense that I killed a "pet".  I do have a question that was asked me and I really didn't know the answer to it. What if a mallard that was raised in the wild and migrated here decides to stay and not migrate back, thus becoming a resident just like the geese we have, is he considered a tamie and is he detrimental to the other wild ducks?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 3, 2011)

Nitro said:


> [COLOR="Red"
> 
> [COLOR="Red"]You should feel cheated every time you pick up a Mallard with "Billy Bob's Bread Fed Farm's" band on it's leg. Think about the fact that your duck was hatched in an incubator and raised in a flight pen- no so unlike the Chickens you buy at the grocery store- then released at some pond for the slaughter (and the amusement of some "hunters" who have no real value nor interest in hunting wild ducks)... It's shameful ... [/COLOR]



Maybe they are trying to make a better tasting duck

I'm not a duck hunter,but have learned some things from this thread


----------



## browning84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hopefully you are just kidding but in the case you are being serious and or for the sake of education, there is a link at the bottom of this post that will educate you on the harm you have done.    
http://www.dgif.state.va.us/wildlife/waterfowl/mallard-release-areas-evaluation.pdf


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow!!! The edumacation you get from Gon!!!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 3, 2011)

You should check out georgia waterfowler, the edumaction over there is endless.


----------

